# Stargazing Live



## StormFeather (Jan 5, 2011)

I know that this thread will 'date' as you will only be able to access the programmes for a short while, but the information contained within them so far has been pretty interesting - including the extra special pictures of the Andromeda Galaxy. The research is still current but had been brought forward to show something for this programme (in episode 2)

BBC - BBC Two Programmes - Stargazing LIVE

Prof Brian Cox is pretty cool, and co-presenter Dara O'Brin is fun.

Anyway - thought I'd share


----------



## sloweye (Jan 5, 2011)

Its a great series, sadly going to have to play catch up on tonights. Got no TV upstairs.


----------



## StormFeather (Jan 5, 2011)

Got new laptop today, so am watching it on that whilst tapping away on my 'work' computer here.

I _love_ technology!


----------



## sloweye (Jan 5, 2011)

My internet is usless, so slow it won't run the iPlayer. I'll have to try and get up to my sisters with the laptop and rob her connection


----------



## StormFeather (Jan 5, 2011)

That's a real pain.

I'm just happy that I have an alternative to watching yet more football!


----------



## sloweye (Jan 5, 2011)

Ewww, i hate football so i'm with you on that. Rather watch the sky than 22 overpaid plonkers chasing a pigs bladder round an expensive lawn.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Jan 5, 2011)

I have turned into such a Brian Cox fan. Anyone who talks about all things sky and space gets my immediate attention and he does it in such a brilliant way. He always seems so genuinely thrilled with everything. 

Space = freaking awesome.


----------



## sloweye (Jan 5, 2011)

*points and dose a little dance*

 Hoopy loves Brian, Hoopy loves Brian,


----------



## Nik (Jan 6, 2011)

We had to record the three programmes and play 'catch up', just finishing them late this evening...

Okay, it was a bit lighter fare than our monthly dose of 'Sky at Night', but those throw-away lines-- Andromeda 2.5 million light-years away, the brick of ancient nickel-iron older than the Earth, how Betelgeuse could go supernova 'real soon' etc etc...

Incidentally, the extensive wiki article on Betelgeuse lays out its assorted weirdnesses in scary detail...


----------



## mr kite (Jan 8, 2011)

I enjoyed it 
Brian Cox is a great presenter .

Nice to see Joderal Bank again not been there in a while 

I had hair then .


----------



## Null_Zone (Jan 8, 2011)

Programs like this make me wish my apathy level1 for maths was higher.

1) The point where looking at a forumla I think"ah forget it" and move onto something easier.

Whilst I love physics proving what is said gives me a eadache.


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Jan 10, 2011)

I watched all three and enjoyed them. As Jonathon Ross pointed out, how great is it that such comparatively intelligent programming was on during "prime time". I hope they do more.


----------

